# Taper Attachment progress



## Surprman (Jul 3, 2014)

Last weekend I milled up a new section to attach to my cross slide so I could use my refurbished taper attachment.  It came out pretty good.  I drilled holes in  the new part and also drilled and tapped holes for two 1/4-20 bolts in the cross slide.  Below are pictures of the assembled unit.  I tested it out and it worked great (didn't actually make any chips, just tested the movement). You can see the broken portion of the cross slide I replaced on the table in the second picture.  I disassembled it later to put the first coat of paint on it.

Rick


----------



## Surprman (Jul 6, 2014)

Surprman said:


> Last weekend I milled up a new section to attach to my cross slide so I could use my refurbished taper attachment.  It came out pretty good.  I drilled holes in  the new part and also drilled and tapped holes for two 1/4-20 bolts in the cross slide.  Below are pictures of the assembled unit.  I tested it out and it worked great (didn't actually make any chips, just tested the movement). You can see the broken portion of the cross slide I replaced on the table in the second picture.  I disassembled it later to put the first coat of paint on it.
> 
> Rick



Here she is all painted and reassembled:


----------



## Don B (Jul 6, 2014)

Surprman said:


> Here she is all painted and reassembled:



That looks really good, and over all you did a wonderful restoration on the lathe..!)


----------



## fastback (Jul 6, 2014)

I agree nice job on the taper attachment repair and lathe restoration.  Now it is time to get her dirty.

Paul


----------



## Surprman (Jul 6, 2014)

fastback said:


> I agree nice job on the taper attachment repair and lathe restoration.  Now it is time to get her dirty.
> 
> Paul



I agree.  My first project will be a die alignment fixture for the tailstock.  (I turned a really nice replacement bolt for my carriage stop and proceeded to put some crooked threads on it by hand. :angry. It works ok, but it still bothers me. (I didn't have one of the gears I needed to turn the threads on directly).  The fixture will be a good exercise for the taper attachment.  I may also make myself another dead center as long as I have the taper angle set-up  I have three people who said they have stuff they might want me make for them (bolts and threaded rods so far).

Rick


----------



## DoogieB (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah, I need one of this die holders for my lathe as well.  It would have come in handy a few times already, but it's a little harder for me to make one as I don't have that sweet taper attachment to cut the MT #2 for the tailstock.

I would be interested to see what you come-up with.  So far, the guy on Ebay selling the kit is the slickest one I've seen for the small lathes.  The tap is held in a chuck with a knurled grip sliding on another shaft.  Basically, your hand grip is like a clutch.  If it gets tight or you want to stop tapping, just let go and it spins on the shaft.  Very slick.


----------

